# Anyway to increase font size of text messages from pax? (iOS)



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

*Anyway to increase font size of text messages from pax? (iOS)*
*It's really too small for my old eyes*


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You can try going into your “Settings” then tap “Display & Brightness,” then tap “Text Size,” then drag the slider to increase or decrease the text size.
You can also try going to “Settings,” tap “General,” tap “Accessibility,” tap “Larger Text,” and turn on “Larger Accessibility Sizes.”


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks but I was hoping for a tried and true solution, and I didn't want to change all fonts globally on my phone - I just want to change the font size of fonts in the driver app itself


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Just made the adjustment you suggested. Let’s see what happens ! Thanks


----------



## FitEyes (May 10, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> You can try going into your "Settings" then tap "Display & Brightness," then tap "Text Size," then drag the slider to increase or decrease the text size.
> You can also try going to "Settings," tap "General," tap "Accessibility," tap "Larger Text," and turn on "Larger Accessibility Sizes."


I experimented with font settings on my S10 and chose to return it to the usual default size after testing a smaller version. For text messages, the default size has been recovered for the entire Save mobile. My texts are now very small and I need to add a move to the font size so that my texts are the default size. I tried to restart and close the device without any profit. Any thoughts here?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Can't you merely slide two fingers apart on the screen just to do that ?


----------

